# Mandy's, Jan 2016



## cunningplan (Feb 11, 2016)

This was the last for the day, but only as my satnav error and we ran out of time. As we had to pass here the night before I sent MB & Blod in to see if the entry point was still open, It was raining and blowing a gale but the came back and said it was  
This is another of those places I would like to live, sitting in a nice location with nice views. The only thing I would do is put another toilet in, if your in bed, you have to got downstairs and then back up another set to have a pee.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/albums/72157661984523533


















































































Just the one more, was hoping mockingbird would put his up first as I few photos to post as it was my 3rd time there.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 11, 2016)

What a house! Really enjoyed these photos, so nice to see a place not trashed for a change. The kitchen, piano, windows, etc, all intact - superb. Your write up made me chuckle a bit - imagining you wandering around taking photos but all the while thinking of altering the toileting arrangements of the property


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 11, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> What a house! Really enjoyed these photos, so nice to see a place not trashed for a change. The kitchen, piano, windows, etc, all intact - superb. Your write up made me chuckle a bit - imagining you wandering around taking photos but all the while thinking of altering the toileting arrangements of the property



I would move in tomorrow, used to have a downstairs toilet in my old house and that was a pain, but going up another lot of stairs would do my head in


----------



## shotgunmicky (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice place n pics. Thanx for sharing. Do you know anymore of the story of the place/person. 

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2016)

That's a great set you got there cunningplan.great photos as always.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks like the piano can still be played on one more time, Interesting find. I liked it.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 12, 2016)

shotgunmicky said:


> Nice place n pics. Thanx for sharing. Do you know anymore of the story of the place/person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk



sorry but not got clue, said it many a time "I do wonder why people just up and leave these places" unlike some there not that much personal stuff left.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely stuff cunningplan, I'd love it to be my gaff too!


----------



## smiler (Feb 12, 2016)

I quite like the layout of the property CP, a guzzunda would settle your concerns, lovely pics I loved the sunroom, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2016)

What a lovely house,great find Tony.


----------



## dannyryder (Feb 12, 2016)

Brilliant set of photos! Anyone else write on the keys when they learned piano? Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 12, 2016)

That's a nice little cottage. The type that would make an ideal retirement home for me. I like the feature on the side of the steps. And, of course a toilet would have to be fitted upstairs unless you have a gizunder, something that goes under the bed (potty). Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

Was a fun day chap! glad we knocked this place on the head, piano shot is nice 
Cant believe you forced me into the attic! :O


----------

